# Do sharks jump?



## Setseven (Sep 21, 2009)

May not be the correct forum since it happened in SC but I wanted to know if sharks jump when hooked? I'm at Seabrook Island and had a larger finger mullet Carolina rigged out about 50-70 yards. Noticed something was pulling pole and sand stake towards water grabbed rod looked up saw a 4-5 ft fish re-entering water. Huge splash. Line broke immediaty. Guy beside me thought it was a tarpon or large shark. On a side not catching tons of ladyfish and whiting. What a vacation!!!!


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Yes. Black tips, spinners and makos are known for jumping, with the spinner being the best at it. A small, young, frisky spinner will out jump anying in the ocean.


----------



## smallie wader (Aug 10, 2010)

Yup, makes them even more fun to catch when they do.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Spinners are crazy and almost impossible to land because they not only jump, but they spin like a top as they go. They end up chafing your line so badly that it pops.


----------



## surf fisherman (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't think sharks jumped but I saw a guy catch one off the pier and leaped about 4 feet.


----------



## Setseven (Sep 21, 2009)

The guy or the shark? Thanks guys...


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ever see Air Jaws? Nothing like seeing a 1500# GW 5 ft in the air. Poor seals don't stand a chance.....


----------



## surf fisherman (Aug 23, 2011)

The shark, then the guy after the shark broke off ha ha...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Spinners and black tips often will jump especially just after being hooked.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

It isnt them chafing the line that causes it to break, it gets wrapped around their body and bending and flexing while jumping and spinning pops it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Makos are notorious for jumping. Beautiful sight to see.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah spinner sharks are definitely the best at it and they are one of my favorite things to fight i dont know why they just are. So far im 0-5 but ill keep trying. Last vacation I had a 140 lb wire leader and two 4x trebles and i had one hit and it straightened one treble and bit through the SHANK of the other one. Didnt break the rig just the hooks.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

You need better hooks  Spend a little more on them and get them with a heavy shank.
9/0 Penn Senetor - $175
Penn Mariner Heavy Rod - $150
1000 yrds mono - $100
Watching your shark go free becasue you cheaped out on the part that is in the business end of a shark - Priceless!


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

haha i know I was using the 4x eagle claws that I use for when I kingfish on the pier and thats all i had at the time. Ive got a 9/0 senator on a custom 50-130 rainshadow already with 50 lb mono for when I actually shark fish i was just float fishing for fun trying to catch whatever


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Many years ago Flip Pallot had a show called “Walker’s Kay Chronicles”. In one episode, Flip was on the bow fly-casting on a shallow flat for bones and hooked a small spinner. The fish took off at the speed of light, thrashing and darting from side to side before completely hog tying Flip and breaking off. Flip hollered “Did you see that fish”. His buddy Dozer, on the platform, laughed and said, “That won’t no fish. That was a spinner. That’s a whole nother animal.”


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Spinner sharks, makos, and black tips will all jump four feet plus out of the water. Oh dang I forgot! Great whites will also jump! Duh!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

they do according to the discovery channel lol


----------

